# How do i go into software mode?



## mordeaci (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi, Ive recently installed Metal gear solid for the PC. And everytime it goes to the game over screen it goes back to windows with an error. However the first time i play I started it up it said running this game in software mode will work better or something like that. So my question is, how do i go in software mode?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I think software mode is referring to an option in the game, either for sound or graphics. It is used when your sound or graphics card is not good enough to play games with advanced features.

Please post your full system specs.


----------



## mordeaci (Jul 18, 2007)

920 Intel Pentium 

2.0gb memory

NVIDIA GeForce 6200SE graphics card


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Go to the Metal Gear Solid in-game options, then Video/Sound Options > Advanced, and select Software for Rendering Device.


----------

